# Golf visual problems



## robert90903 (Oct 31, 2012)

hey

well a couple of months ago i finaly got my first car, a mark 4 golf, 105,000 miles so a few problems, but i have changed, the shocks, breaks (discs and pads), rear light holder and wiring, and radiator and it passed its MOT last with with no adviseries.

so now looking to work on the look of it. there is alot of scratches around the car, im guessing someone walked around it keying the whole thing.

























and also one fair size dent on the front wheel arch










and a couple of little ones









and also 3 small chips / rust on the bonnet








im taking a guess they was close to a gritter or something as there was these three marks on the bonnet and 2 cracks in the window (now replaced)

anyway, as im new to all of this :newbie: i was wondering where would you start? and what techniques would you use?

thanks in advance for any help

o yeh currently a student (just started uni) so kinda having to do these on a budget.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi mate ,


Not alot you can do with this realy as its silver and it realy not the best colour to touch up ... even us painters alow room for blending silvers as there never ever the same as whats on the car 


smart repair guy is your best bet sorry to say !

tommy


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Smart repair? Really? Not really a smart repair painting at least 4 panels outside is it?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

nighthawk said:


> Smart repair? Really? Not really a smart repair painting at least 4 panels outside is it?


Smart isn't all about painting a complete panel. 
A good Smart bloke can go much smaller than painting a whole panel for the sake of a small scratch - that was the whole idea of Smart in the first place - small guns and precise work. 
But now there are guys stepping out from sprayshops, getting a van and using their large sprayshop guns and calling themselves Smart even though they're not trained in Smart. Most of these guys don't carry a mini paint matching system - they'll just buy some of 'the right colour' paint in, then they use their big guns. So between what maybe a poor bought in colour match and big guns the jobs simply can't be kept small so they have to go edge to edge.

Using Smart a scuff on a corner of a bumper doesn't require a complete respray of a bumper, similarly a small scratch on a hatch/boot, quarter, wing and sometimes even a door doesn't always mean that the whole panel has to be completely resprayed.
It will of course all depend on how good the guy is a Smart and at keeping it small .... and on how good their colour match is.


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

So the dent in that wing is a smart repair is it?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes it is !

as stated above 

read before you write 

smart repair small medium area repair technique 

its all down to the tech working on the car ... 


tommy


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

mr paint said:


> Yes it is !
> 
> as stated above
> 
> ...


I agree with Mr Paint :thumb:


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Each to there own I suppose. I'd like to see that done


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Pull/push the dent, then a skim of filler. Flat the filler and then prime.
Blend the colour just out from from the primer. Lacquer the colour, blend the lacquer edges. Polish up job done! 
Why do you think the whole wing would need to be painted?


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking at that mate id say everything apart from the bonnet is within smart repair relm its certainally a job id take on its a days work but very doable just this friday i painted a full door on an insignia in pomergranet red aswell as the front bumper corner and an alloy. some smart repair blokes are actually qualified painters and do know what we are talking about hence the replies above.


----------



## robert90903 (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks everyone
sorry for the really slow reply i was on hoilday
any idea on a rough price?

and if i wanted the bonet done that would probably need replacing?


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Depends, might be possible to fill, sand, prime, paint etc

At very worst a respray, but no need to replace unless rusty.


----------

